# What kind of candy are you? Quiz



## Piccolina

*What type of Candy are you???*
(Click on the line above to take the quiz)

*






            You're Bubble Gum! You are sweet and fun and always love to have a good time!*


----------



## crewsk

You're Snickers! You are macho and tough and think you are sooo cool!



That is too funny! Snickers are my all time favorite candy bar! One of the many traits I got from my dad.


----------



## Maidrite

You're Peppermints! You are boring and blah, but mature for your age!


----------



## crewsk

Maidrite, boring & blah?!?!  I think not!!! That's just plumb crazy!!


----------



## texasgirl




----------



## urmaniac13

crewsk said:
			
		

> One of the many traits I got from my dad.


 
Did he happen to be the one who spelled out Kansas City Chefs on a football ground?


----------



## crewsk

Nope, but he always got a kick out of that commercial!


----------



## pdswife

I'm a chewy piece of bubblegum too!


----------



## corazon

You're Skittles. You're a colorful and popular person who loves hanging out with friends!

I don't know how true that is...


----------



## wasabi

You're Bubble Gum! You are sweet and fun and always love to have a good time!

And full of hot air.


----------



## BigDog

crewsk said:
			
		

> You're Snickers! You are macho and tough and think you are sooo cool!


 
Ditto here!


----------



## cartwheelmac

You're Bubble Gum! You are sweet and fun and always love to have a good time!

Ditto on Piccolina, texasgirl, pdswife, and wasabi.

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!*






            You're Good n Plenty! You suck! You are gross and always the nasty stuff thats left at the bottom of the candy bin!



Question: Does anyone else think I suck? Not Grace or I. 

I think this is a horrible quiz. Maidrite and I got wrong answers!

Cameron


----------



## middie

You're Bubble Gum! You are sweet and fun and always love to have a good time


----------



## Maidrite

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> You're Good n Plenty! You suck! You are gross and always the nasty stuff thats left at the bottom of the candy bin!
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Does anyone else think I suck? Not Grace or I.
> 
> I think this is a horrible quiz. Maidrite and I got wrong answers!
> 
> Cameron


 
I am with You Cameron, WE WANT A RECOUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Those descriptions definitely do not fit Maidrite or Cameron.  I will take the quiz now.  If it says something like I am sweet and good, we will know the quiz is whacky!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

It said I am Bubble Gum

I have a feeling this one just gives you random results! 

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Maybe this quiz is just being sarcastic?

Cameron


----------



## RMS

You're Peppermints! You are boring and blah, but mature for your age!

Oh well, sounds like me anyway but some of those questions didn't have a good answer for me.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Or maybe it is being mean.

Cameron

P.S. Maybe it still has Halloween ghosties in it!

P.S.S Or Santa's mischievous elves got here early!


----------



## buckytom

i'm a skittles too!


----------



## urmaniac13

You're Peppermints! You are boring and blah, *but mature for your age!*

*I am afraid there is something seriously wrong with this quiz...*


----------



## cartwheelmac

I got it the person who made it did a wacky job!

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

You're Good n Plenty! You suck! You are gross and always the nasty stuff thats left at the bottom of the candy bin!

*Grace, shall we rename this game to "Good n Plenty"?*


----------



## cartwheelmac

No! We should rename it Nasty Quiz.

Cameron


----------



## hellschef

Maidrite said:
			
		

> You're Peppermints! You are boring and blah, but mature for your age!


boring and blah.... my group would love that!! agree its flawed


----------



## Maidrite

crewsk said:
			
		

> Maidrite, boring & blah?!?! I think not!!! That's just plumb crazy!!


 
Thank You Crewsk, I think me and cartwheelmac (Cameron) need a recount on ours. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dove

Bubble gum


----------



## pckouris

I love the "flax seed/honey" bars I get at the store! They are perfect!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Someone quick delete this thread it is evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cameron


----------



## TXguy

My candy is:


----------



## KAYLINDA

I was Peppermints like Maidrite...but I already knew I was boring...blah...and "matured"...lol.


----------



## luckytrim

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm Skittles.a colorful and popular person who loves hanging out with friends! but.
I HATE SKITTLES!!!!!


----------



## 240brickman

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're Good n Plenty! You suck! You are gross and always the nasty stuff thats left at the bottom of the candy bin!
 Take this http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=18&url=http://www.quizilla.com/[/img]Quizilla[/url] | [URL="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=21&url=http://www.quizilla.com/register[/img]Join[/url] | [URL="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=21&url=http://www.quizilla.com/makeaquiz.php[/img]Make a Quiz[/url] | [URL="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=21&url=http://www.quizilla.com/users/supdudethedude/quizzes[/img]More Quizzes[/url] | [URL="http://www.quizilla.com/redirect.php?statsid=42&url=http://www.quizilla.com/codepastes[/img]Grab Code[/url]




...wait a minute...I _suck_??


 

Whoever designed that web page must not be a Good-n-Plenty fan!


----------



## cartwheelmac

I know how you feel I suck too!

Cameron


----------

